

Youtube search is down - arunc
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=curtly%20ambrose&sm=3

======
augustl
All of YouTube is down for me (in Norway). Getting 502 Server Error on both
front page and video view page.

~~~
psgbg
Here In Argentina. I had that error too. But after my 3rd try I could get
into... but then another 502.

Youtube works, but sometimes just shows a 502 error.

